# What did Korn use on Korn?



## nyck (Apr 12, 2006)

Ampwise, what did Korn use to record their ST album? Just wondering.


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm ill take a stab in the dark...rectos?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw at one time they were using those old Hughes & Kettner Attax(?) heads and cabs. Or something like that. Don't know if anything was recorded with them though.


----------



## nyck (Apr 12, 2006)

.jason. said:


> hmm ill take a stab in the dark...rectos?


Ya I figured it'd be some kind of mesa maybe. 


H&K eh? Neato


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw them on tour for that album and also have seen some videos of the era and it was H&K all the way. Not sure of the models.


----------



## Mykie (Apr 13, 2006)

I read about this some were, but totally forgot about it. I know they used Gibson guitars. If I remember correctly. Allot of old Korn fan sites had all the info, but there all gone now. Monkey usually mixes tons of amps into one...


----------



## Korbain (Apr 13, 2006)

the amps they used on self titled, peavies and line 6's basically. i remember there was an interview, from ages ago with munky and head. but yes they did use gibsons to overdub on self titled. they still do on the new stuff too. i'll look around for the interview, its a pretty cool interview and they tell heaps about the recording gear and stuff they used


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 13, 2006)

UVs through rectos, overdubed with a tele and les paul. i've also heard some parts were just some pedals plugged into the poweramp of the mesas.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 13, 2006)

"Peavies and line 6's" ? Dude Line 6 didn't even exist then. They were just UVs through Mesas like Dylan said. There weren't really many overdubs with Gibsons, from what I heard it was just on the song "Blind".


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> "Peavies and line 6's" ? Dude Line 6 didn't even exist then.".



LOL!!!  I was gonna say the same thing. And yes, they used their UV's.

*EDIT - Line 6 was founded in 1996:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_6

Rev.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep, UVs, probably Mesas mainly, and that damn modded Big Muff pedal that Ross Robinson made everyone use back then (see also: Limp Bizkit "3 Dollar Bill Y'all")  Sorry, I hate the sound of the guitars on that album. Follow the Leader's where it got good for me, it's where the guitars really started to grind and rumble, whereas previously they just kinda buzzed and squeeked.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 13, 2006)

ah yes, the big muff, i use to want one of those soooo bad of course "cuz korn used it, lol" and i think your right nick, i think they only used the overdubs on a few parts, and some of the "cleaner" sounds i suppose.

i liked the sludgy tone of the first two albums but from a production standpoint i thought follow the leader was great. during the recordings of follow the leader korn said something like "our first two albums sound like demos compared to this" i agree.. the mixing was done great on that album.

the only thing that really bugs me about the first two albums are the snare sounds. lol, im used to it now and i think it contributes to the first two albums very unique sound but if i were to here someone else's snare sound like that i would laugh at them *cough* LARS *cough*


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> the only thing that really bugs me about the first two albums are the snare sounds.



What! I love that snare sound! LOL. Really I do. I think it's awesome cause it's not so "snare chain" prominent in sound. It also has some nice rimshots.

I have to agree on the guitar sounds. It was "ok" on the first album, got horribly horribly wretched on Life is Peachy, and got awesome with Follow the Leader. That part in Freak on a Leash where Davis is like, Da boom na da mmm dum na ema .... GO!" and the guitars kick in is awesome. True turned up Rectifier tone.  


Rev.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 13, 2006)

i love it too, but probably only because i grew up with korn being my fav band. but ditto on the freak on a leash break down. my musical world before korn was poppy and VH1 fed, that riff essensially ripped me a new one.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> i love it too, but probably only because i grew up with korn being my fav band. but ditto on the freak on a leash break down. my musical world before korn was poppy and VH1 fed, that riff essensially ripped me a new one.


Yeah, Freak on a Leash was what made me want a 7-string. It changed my world in grade 9  In fact, I just had a flashback to 1998/99 and how much I loved those Ibanez 7-strings everyone was using, and how cool Wes Borland was. 

These days I'm thinking more about Ibanez 7-strings, and how cool Wes Borland is


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 13, 2006)

I actually prefer their tone on their 1st two albums. It was sludgier and more raw. Follow the Leader and subsequent releases were too polished and clean, it lost some of it's power I think.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Follow the Leader and subsequent releases were too polished and clean, it lost some of it's power I think.



Nah, their sound got that "polished" clean sound from Untouchables and thereafter. It was still kickass in Issues which is an *awesome* album I must say. Speaking of Issues, the song Dirty is one of my favorites!


Rev.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 13, 2006)

*KoRnford amps?*


----------



## Jason (Apr 13, 2006)

Korn "issues"  they went downhill starting with this album IMHO


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 14, 2006)

dirty is a good song.... and issues, even though i like it (and thought it had some GREAT songs).... it was the downhill of what they once were. i remember reading in a (jan '00?) guitar world with them saying "issues is a lot different, in fact "falling away" from me is the only 'classic' korn sounding song on the album" or something to that degree.

oh, and that issue of GW is awesome, its right at the peak of the 7 string craze and they have 7 strings all over the ads...... if only....


----------



## nyck (Apr 14, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> dirty is a good song.... and issues, even though i like it (and thought it had some GREAT songs).... it was the downhill of what they once were. i remember reading in a (jan '00?) guitar world with them saying "issues is a lot different, in fact "falling away" from me is the only 'classic' korn sounding song on the album" or something to that degree.
> 
> oh, and that issue of GW is awesome, its right at the peak of the 7 string craze and they have 7 strings all over the ads...... if only....


someone should scan that!


----------



## Korbain (Apr 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> "Peavies and line 6's" ? Dude Line 6 didn't even exist then. They were just UVs through Mesas like Dylan said. There weren't really many overdubs with Gibsons, from what I heard it was just on the song "Blind".



LOL yes i discovered. i read that from the untouchables booklet in the gear used section. i was like oh shit lol but yeh heres an article they talk about some of the shit they use and used, amps, guitars, pedals etc. this is the one they talk about the les paul use and stuff.

http://thekornarchive.tripod.com/guitarworld/guitarworld200206.html

and theres this one (scroll down to the bottom) 

http://www.kornunleashed.net/main.php?ku=information/munky


----------



## 7stringninja (Apr 15, 2006)

Alrighty, I found 2 different mags that have articles about this subject.


Guitar School (February 1996): 

GS: You guys have a rep for high-impact shows. Did you try to capture that on the album?
Shaffer: Since we'd already been doing live shows for a while, we wanted to capture that energy on tape. Which meant we didn't want to overproduce it. This way, after the record was done, we'd be able to pull all the stuff off in concert. We thought the energy would be captured better on an analog board-- it was an old Neve -- and with the old equipment.......

GS: How did you approach recording the guitars?
Shaffer: Basically, we were just plugging distortion pedals into Marshalls. Just trying to get some really raunchy tones for the background....
GS: What kind of gear did you use?
Shaffer: We used some really old guitars, like the old Silvertones. You know, the ones where the amp is built right into the case? That's actually the first guitar you hear on the record, on "Blind."
GS: Is it running through the amp in the case?
Shaffer: Yeah, it is. It's running straight through the case, and then it's EQ'd a little on the board. But yea, the mic's right up against the case there. We also used an old Telecaster, a '56, on some of the over-dubs. Brian used a Les Paul on some of the warmer parts, like the one on "Shoots & Ladders," right before Jonathan starts to rap. It gives it a real warm, subtle sound, right before it kicks you in the face. The guy who owns the studio is an electronic genius. He just took one look at the Big Muff pedal we were using, and came back the next day -- he had built one just by looking at it! His was called the Bigger Muff. And it was just a PC board with the inputs soldered onto it. We plugged it in, and it sounded WAY better! And then, the next day, he came back with one that had tubes on it, and it was like two Big Muffs in one! He called it the Little Muffy.

He also sold us a Leslie cabinet that he's bought for $60 and restored -- he just wanted to get rid of the thing. It suonds amazing. We put six different mics all over the room. We used it on the beginning of "Shoots & Ladders."


GS: Is your live setup more stripped down?
Shaffer: Yeah. I just run a wah pedal, a Small Stone phaser, a chorus, an overdrive and a channel switcher. And I usually only use one pedal per song.
Welch: I play straight through my fucking head!


I found that article very interesting when I look at them now. The other article basically said the same thing, but talked more about the recording of the 2nd album and how they started using more "wacky pedals"


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 15, 2006)

nyck said:


> someone should scan that!


why, are you too cheap to buy it 
lol im jokeing dude, it would be awesome if someone could post that up for us, it was be a goood read 



i cant belive no-oone got my kornford pun..... or even found it funny/dumb


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 15, 2006)

7stringninja said:


> GS: Is your live setup more stripped down?
> Shaffer: Yeah. I just run a wah pedal, a Small Stone phaser, a chorus, an overdrive and a channel switcher. And I usually only use one pedal per song.
> Welch: I play straight through my fucking head!


Wow, did that ever go out the window fast  Have you seen Munky's three pedalboards of doom?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 15, 2006)

i'll try and see if my friend still has the mag lying around... i belive its jan '00 and it has head, munky and jonathan on it..

oh and one more thing for 'the korn sound' *blaze neck pickup in the bridge position!*

munky's board looks like it has more controls than a fuckin f-16


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 15, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> oh and one more thing for 'the korn sound' *blaze neck pickup in the bridge position!*



The Blaze Neck in the bridge does sound great, but the PAF7 bridge pickup actually sounds 10x more like Korn's sound (of any era) than the Blaze could ever. All you have to do is really pick in that style. When I go back to playing the way I usually do with my bands, then the PAF7 transforms and sounds nothing like Korn's tone. The pickup is dynamic enough to really just have your pick technique dictate your tone. The Blaze Neck is amazing, but it doesn't come close to having that growl the PAF does.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2006)

Clearly they all used Pod XT Pros.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 18, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> munky's board looks like it has more controls than a fuckin f-16



lol so true. have you seen the BDO 99 video's. his pedal board is like a metre and half easily. that'd be some seriously confusing shit to use live.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 20, 2006)

it seems alot of people say korn is what made them want 7 strings... i am not one of them... i just wanted one because of the range, that simple.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 20, 2006)

i got my 7 because of korn. oo0o0o0o0o 4 days till i see them


----------



## eyezclosed (Apr 21, 2006)

i got my seven cuz of them and vai, odd combo i know but still, and i always thought it was the rectos.


----------



## nikt (Apr 21, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> The Blaze Neck in the bridge does sound great, but the PAF7 bridge pickup actually sounds 10x more like Korn's sound (of any era) than the Blaze could ever. All you have to do is really pick in that style. When I go back to playing the way I usually do with my bands, then the PAF7 transforms and sounds nothing like Korn's tone. The pickup is dynamic enough to really just have your pick technique dictate your tone. The Blaze Neck is amazing, but it doesn't come close to having that growl the PAF does.



there was no PAF7 when they recorded their first album. and yes munky used neck blaze in bridge position.The LACS that I have has got that config


----------



## Korbain (Apr 21, 2006)

theunforgiven246 said:


> it seems alot of people say korn is what made them want 7 strings... i am not one of them... i just wanted one because of the range, that simple.



well...i am guessing you want someone to say! GO YOU! lol. so there you go. korn were obviously a big influence on the resurgence of the 7 string. korn were my reason i got interested in a 7 string, but i have my own reasons too, i play a 7 string, you play a 7 string, we're all the same, its that simple


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

For me, honestly, it was the symmetry of the neck - it bugged me that there was no "middle" string on my strat.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 21, 2006)

it is rectos too. they used a lot of amps on that record....

and how did this turn into a 'why you picked up a sevenstring thread"


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

In the video for Blind, I thought I saw H&K and Peavey amps. I didn't think they started using Rectos until later. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## eleven59 (May 9, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> In the video for Blind, I thought I saw H&K and Peavey amps. I didn't think they started using Rectos until later. Maybe I'm wrong.


Bands rarely use their live rigs in the studio. They'll use any amps they can get their hands on (studios usually have a decent collection of amps lying around that can be used).


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## Dylan7620 (May 9, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> In the video for Blind, I thought I saw H&K and Peavey amps. I didn't think they started using Rectos until later. Maybe I'm wrong.


also remember their first amp endorsment was with H&K. but then again, how many peope always use their endorsed gear *cough* KRANK.... lol


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (May 10, 2006)

these snap shots are from their (95-07-28) - Eagle Ballroom - Milwaukee, WI bootleg video. i think both head & munky used 2 chan. triple rectos and there were mesa boogie bass cabinets behind fieldy too.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 13, 2011)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> *KoRnford amps?*



Says the funniest guy in the room


----------



## jymellis (Feb 13, 2011)

5 year necro bump?


----------

